# Open letter to the mods and forum owner



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dear guys, 
This USED to be a great place but lately it's become more of a Republican bashing forum by a select few people. I am going to do like many have already done here and take some time away and hopefully find a new Utah forum where the talk is more about hunting and fishing than how evil Republicans are and how much Republicans are the enemy of everyone and everything. When you get this mess cleaned up let me know and I'll be back to talk about hunting and fishing and all things outdoors. There is plenty more I'd like to say but will bite my tongue. Good luck and see you guys out in the field.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, like they told the OR show, don't let the door hit ya!

Boycotts work by driving numbers. I will gladly drive some traffic and Google rankings in your absence. 

BTW, most of what you are opposed to has nothing to do with being anti republican(party affiliation). Republicanism could be one of the best things we could ever have with regards to hunting, fishing, public lands, land access, etc. It is just that most of our current Republican politicians, follow neither republicanism, nor conservatism. It is not about letters next to names, and club affiliation, it is about actual content and having a back bone. Don't get me wrong, the vast majority of Democrats are not any better. But in contrast they are not currently driving the destruction of hunting, fishing, public lands, etc. Values know no party.......


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

LL, stick around. There's plenty of threads here not having to do with what you're referring to. I know you're pointing a finger at me but stick around. I think when one political party is so blatantly hostile to the way of life we specifically discuss on this forum it should absolutely be brought up. If you don't want to read it you don't have to, you don't have to react, nor agree. I'm not into censoring of things just because others don't want to see a viewpoint that disagrees with them. You're good to talk to LL, stick around.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not a fan of politics on outdoor/hunting boards, but the topics being visited are vitally important to everyone who participates in outdoor activities. Keep your blinders on and see where we end up. I could care less if your a Rep. or Dem. I care about "issues" that affect my ability to pursue hobby's and interests that I love...which center in the great outdoors. Right now the vast majority of UT Reps are not a friend of the sportsman. If you get your "feelers" hurt because of your party affiliations...maybe you should start concentrating on the actual individual issues instead pushing the "partly line" button.

I want my kids to have the same opportunities that I've had hunting and fishing...and the way things are going...I'm not so sure thats going to happen.

I'm happy the mods have let us address these political issues _which directly relate to all the outdoor activities chatted about on this board_ and for the most part everyone has been pretty civil. If we don't keep on top of this...who will?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I personally will miss LL. He has brought much to the forum, especially, his takes on issues, coming from a different perspective and background.
Gee, I've quit this forum hundreds of times but have finally come to the conclusion that if we don't speak up about wildlife/outdoor issues our great outdoors will certainly be lost. I've learned that lots of times I am wrong, sometimes I am right, but I must never not speak up. 
LL, it ain't personal, it's a passion.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm locking this. All of you read the rules carefully, and stay on subject!! All bashing stuff will be nuked:-x


----------

